# Other Animals that take FF...



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I really don't remember ever reading a thread on other animals that can subsist on FF as a staple.

Are there any? I honestly don't know...

Mantids....small Geckos...other frog or toad species?

Fish...Salamanders?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

Mantellas take them. A staple diet for them.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I would think, though I have no experience with this.
Is any froglet growing up like red eye tree frogs or any tree frog that are growing would take ff's...would be much easier then providing pin head crickets for sure.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We had small red eyes and a small green and they would't touch them? The first time we fed flies to them we had to go in and try and clean them out. They were crawling all over the frogs. Weird?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

That is weird. 
You'd think frogs would eat flies hehe. 
Especially ones that don't fly and would be very similar to pin heads, but I guess they know the difference.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Surface feeding fish, like many livebearers and killifish, my killifish live almost entirely off of them, and they love the larvae as well. Most small terrestrial amphibians take them as well.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

OK This peeked our curiosity so we just feed about 20 FF's to to our fish. They were gone in seconds. They went nuts. Try to get some more cultures going. We'll ask the fish guy at the pet store if they can have them on occassion.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Sphaerodactylus and tiny Anolis? I'm actually really interested in getting a pair of Spaerodactylus torrei in the future... But all of the Sphaeros are super cute. With their small size I'm assuming that they'd take any of the staples that are cultured for PDFs (except springtails but that's just a guess).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my baby mantids ate them until they got too big


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i am throwing out there that some spiders would be happy with them. 
i also would almost wonder if springtails etc would eat on some dead ff?


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I fed FF to my gold dust day gecko's and the loved them. Its fun watching them creep up on a little bug and watch it disapear with in a second.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> OK This peeked our curiosity so we just feed about 20 FF's to to our fish. They were gone in seconds. They went nuts. Try to get some more cultures going. We'll ask the fish guy at the pet store if they can have them on occassion.


When I feed my frogs, I pour the fruit flies from their container to my vitamin container over my fish tanks so any escapee's get eaten by the fish.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Bettas love them.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

frogfreak said:


> Hi
> 
> Mantellas take them. A staple diet for them.


While mantellas can survive on staple of ff, often times frogs fed only ff will produce froglets with sls. It is not guarenteed that feeding ff will cause this, but crickets are a much safer option if you want healthy froglets.



kristy55303 said:


> i am throwing out there that some spiders would be happy with them.


Jumping spiders...I get these guys all the time on my plants. I have a few 16 oz. ff containers set up under the florescents that I put them in. I have been doing this for a few years and I just feed ff. Not sure what the life expectancy is on these guys, but they seem to be doing very will eating just flies.

Also, I have african dwarf frogs and they absolutly love flies. I do feed them a few other foods, but they prefer the flies over anything else I have tried. Not sure if feeding just flies is good for them, but I doubt they would mind.


----------



## cherokeeblind (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, after reading this thread, I think I'm going to try feeding these FF's to my darts. I'll give everyone my results next week. This must be better than feeding dusted aluminum shavings!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

cherokeeblind said:


> Hey, after reading this thread, I think I'm going to try feeding these FF's to my darts. I'll give everyone my results next week. This must be better than feeding dusted aluminum shavings!


What?

10 characters...


----------



## QueerQuark (Mar 22, 2009)

Reed frogs have also been known to eat them as staple, but jazzing up any animals diet every now and then is important too!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

QueerQuark said:


> Reed frogs have also been known to eat them as staple, but jazzing up any animals diet every now and then is important too!


Do you know what kind of reeds?

I have H. madagascareinsis and I cannot imagine feeding them fruit flies as a staple. they are pigs and would most likely waste away if I did not feed them crickets. I do sometimes feed fruit flies for variation, but I would not consider solely feeding these.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I take my old FF cultures and place them around the pond for a day or two. I think the Anoles have learned what the cups contain now. You would be amazed at how brave anoles get , even if your just thinning the duck weed out of the pond. 

Dan


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

otis07 said:


> While mantellas can survive on staple of ff, often times frogs fed only ff will produce froglets with sls. It is not guarenteed that feeding ff will cause this, but crickets are a much safer option if you want healthy froglets.



Let me just double check.... When you say this you're applying this to Mantellas alone, right? Or should I start finding the occasional pinheads for my PDFs as well...?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Let me just double check.... When you say this you're applying this to Mantellas alone, right? Or should I start finding the occasional pinheads for my PDFs as well...?


 
I have never heard this either. Although there are people who feed crix pin heads to their dart frogs, some exclusively......I have never heard of a critical diet problem with properly supplemented FF as the staple or even sole diet for darts.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I was also going to suggest fish. Bettas especially love them. And like said previously, livebearers. They say they are good for eating mosquito larvae in ponds, so why not flies on the surface of the water?


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

salamanders/newts eat FF


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

Sorry for not being more specific about our Mantellas diet. When we said a staple we thought that to mean it was a large part of their diet. We feed about 50% FF's and 50% pinheads with occasional springtails and soon will be trying bean weevils. We find the pinheads the hardest. We have to special order them and they don't stay small for long


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

some well known mantella breeders have observed that a diet of only supplemented fruit flies leads to a great increase in SLS. These same breeders suggest that adding crickets to the mantellas diet has shown a decrease in in SLS froglets.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Let me just double check.... When you say this you're applying this to Mantellas alone, right? Or should I start finding the occasional pinheads for my PDFs as well...?


Yes, I am just talking about mantellas. Variety in diet can never hurt though...


----------



## Beastials (May 20, 2008)

i think theres a point where a certain size frog species gets, that will ignore ff. Ive had several WC species. Leopard frog would only accept crickets(didnt matter what kind), and also had a streckers chorus frog(miss him) who wouldnt touch crickets but devoured ffs. Also had a juvenile Bird-voiced treefrog that liked ffs too. its a shame i released that treefrog bc a couple days later found a bird-voiced frog that could have been the largest specimen to be recorded but didnt want to capture it at the time, itll be my white whale for next season


----------

